# Anyone have Identical twins?



## katrina1987

Anyone on here haing identicals twins, im 11weeks and cant stop worrying about things, tell me about your pregnancy and any advice greatly appreiated :flower:


----------



## Babyduo

I'm expecting mono/di twins. I don't have any experience yet so would love to hear the answers.


----------



## Tigerlilies

17wks 5days with mono/di girls. I found out at 9wks they were twins. As far as TTTS, I've come to terms with the possibility because, there is corrective surgery for it, plus I'm doing what I can by increasing my caloric and protein intake. For instance, I keep an Ensure and bottle of water by my night stand. So when I get up in the middle of the night to pee, I will drink the Ensure and some water. I will also have cheese and crackers or peanut butter and celery for a snack during the day on top of eating protein at each meal.

During my first appointment with the specialist, I was told that Baby B's umbilical cord was attached to the edge of the placenta which I wasn't prepared to hear. The baby gets the best blood supply if the umbilical cord is attached to the middle of the placenta so there is a concern that the baby might not get enough blood flow. The placenta could be lasered in half but it hasn't been performed all that often and the success rate is low. If it became an issue, we might have to make a decision to cut off the blood supply completely to Baby B for the survival of Baby A. At that appointment (eleven wks) Baby B was measuring 3-4 days behind. I went again at fifteen wks, did the increase calories/protein plus increased my calcium, fish oil and folic acid vitamin intake, and Baby B measured only one day behind so I feel more optimistic now. Its still early, complications can still arise but you can only do what you can do and pray that its God's plan that nothing will happen.


----------



## Tryingtrying

Hi

I am 22 weeks and 3 days and things are all going well so far. At my last scan they did estimated weights for the first time and they are 1lb3 and 1lb4 so really close in size. They have stayed fairly even from the beginning.
The TTTS thing is worrying but i try not to think too much about it and just enjoy every second of being pregnant. I will make sure that i am organised early just in case they come before i am expecting but my consultant said the odds of them getting TTTS is only about 15% so far more chance of a happy normal pregnancy.
I love feeling them kick and i'm sure they are having their own football matches already. This is my first pregnancy so i don't have anything to compare it to and i just take each day as it comes. Always get a little bit nervous before scans but even that is easing now that they are so active as its reassuring.
Good luck with your pregnancy, wishing you a H & H 9 months.
:flower:


----------



## katrina1987

Thank you everyone, I have another scan thurs to check all is ok cause I have had terrible backache and stomachache, im perfectly sure all normal, the body ajusting and stretching to house both babies but as its twins it just worries me so im prob being silly. But I had healthy pregnancies with both me boys so hopefully this will reflect a little bit in that my body has done 2pregnancies already. Ill update you all with my scan on thursday


----------



## Cabbage

Hi Katrina and others, I am pregnant with Mono/Di identical twins. 

All was going great until my 20 week scan, where they discovered that there was a discrepancy in the fluids of the babies sacs. One was somewhere like 1.2cm and the other was something like 6cm. There was also a size discrepancy. I was monitored very closely at that point as they thought that it may be the early signs of TTTS. I was scanned every 3 days! 

People told me not to google and research it, but I did because I wanted to know where I stood and I also wanted to know if there was ANYTHING I could do to prevent this from developing. 

I read online, mostly from American websites that a high protein diet is essential during a twin pregnancy. I read on the TTTS Foundation page that American Doctors were advising people to drink protein shakes 3 times a day. I am a vegetarian and wasn't confident about maintaining a high protein diet, so I went on the protein shakes twice a day - I did this on top of a healthy diet. I guzzled quite a bit of water on a daily basis, I drank at least 1.5 litres of water a day. I rested up as much as I could. 

My OH went part-time so he could help with our very demanding toddler! We took a hit financially because of this and I had to quit my job as it was a physical job, but we wanted to do the best we could for our babies - Luckily we had savings to get us through - and the recommended protein drinks are expensive!!! I was on two a day. 

Anyway, things didn't improve for weeks and weeks... but my twins were still not being diagnosed with TTTS, they were remaining borderline. 

Then... I went in for a scan at 26 weeks and the Sonographer put down the wand, looked at me and said "I am very impressed with these twins today"...:baby::baby: At first I thought it was bad news as she just stopped and looked at me!!!! Anyway, the twins corrected themselves completely! :happydance: 

Fluid levels were even in both sacs and the little twin caught up with the big twin - there was only 3oz between them. They were the ideal weights for their gestational age. I was told that if it was like that at my next scan, then I don't have to come every 3 days anymore. Sure enough, they were perfect at the next scan and I am now being monitored every two weeks again, as I was in the beginning.

So, my advice to you is to try to relax, because your babies need to be in a body that is relaxed. Easier said than done, but you have to believe your babies will be alright. I would try to get as much protein as possible whether you do that the natural way through your diet, or get a little helping hand from drinking protein shakes, such as Boost or Ensure Plus. There are no electrolytes in these shakes so they are safe to take and recommended by doctors both on the TTTS Foundation Page and also my twin book that I have. I would drink copious amounts of water and rest as much as possible. Babies sharing a placenta require serious amounts of nutrition. Make sure the Docs test your bloods for iron and other important nutrients. I was advised to take iron tablets and folic acid. I thought Folic acid was for the beginning of the pregnancy only, but apparently not!

At your scans, the most important things are good /normal/positive blood flow from the placenta and visible bladders. This should be measured frequently. Fluid discrepancy and size discrepancy happens and it's no biggie - babies can still thrive in such scenarios. Size discrepancy becomes a concern when there is over 20% discordance.

I think this is the longest post I have written in this forum!

If TTTS is going to develop, it would usually present itself between 16 - 26 weeks. After 26 weeks, the risk goes way down. Even if it develops, which is rare in itself, there are measures that they can take. There are different stages also, you may not get it full whack. Either way, it is treatable and I spoke to many, many Mums on another forum that have been through it and have had very healthy babies. 

We are lucky to live in an age where medicine has advanced to such a level as it is today. I know two poor Mums who live near me, who had twins 20+ years ago and there was nothing the Doctors could do for their twins and they lost them to TTTS :cry:

It is different today! Thank your lucky stars. Good luck girls, I am sure you will all be fine. xxx

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Hi, my girls were mo/di and I had a complication free pregnancy. I was scanned every two weeks from 18 weeks onwards to check growth and any signs of TTTS, luckily I had none, my consultant even said that during his 10 years at my hospital he had only come across two cases of TTTS, though he did warn me about it.

I was scanned every week from 28 weeks due to abnormal large growth between 26-28 weeks, which turned out to be the soniographers error.

I think it's best to have a little knowledge of the risks but to try not to worry about them unless you have to.

My girls showed no signs or arriving until there section date and they were born a healthy 6lbs 3ozs and 6lbs 5ozs and needed no special care and stayed by my side through out.

So it is possible to have a trouble free pregnancy. I did take folic acid and iron supplements as prescribed by my consultant and drunk plenty of water but that's all. I ate normally though a bit more than normal as I was always hungry. And the last trimester was tough, very tiring and painful, but you really do forget that when the babies are born.

Good luck for the rest of your pregnancy, I hope all goes well for you. xx


----------



## arj

I have Identical twin boys, they have been DNA tested because had separate sacs and placentas. I was told frats all the way through but then everyone kept saying they looked ID when they came out!

My pregnancy was a breeze medically, apart from a cup full of blood and amniotic fluid at 22 weeks after a pretty hard out sexy times with DH, (sealed up by itself and I stopped all fun and games for a month to let it settle).
But the PAIN of my back, my legs, the weight gain, the uncomfortableness, the heartburn, everything just SUCKED big time!! Hated it from about 18 weeks onward and had them naturally at 35 weeks after (very gentle) sex with DH (must have been ready)! Birth was easier than either of my singletons, cos they were only 6 1/2 lb each rather than nearly 10lb! No stitches or anything (makes a change)! 

Good luck with your pregnancy :)


----------



## Mrs Mc

Hi:flower:
I have identical girls who will be 3 months in a couple of days - time has flown:cloud9:
When we found out at 12 weeks, we were told all the risks and I was terrified BUT my pregnancy was great, with absolutely no issues. I loved being pregnant!! I was induced at 36 weeks but ended up with an emergency section, twin A got stuck but this was nothing to do with having twins, just one of those things.
I know all the risks sound scary but remember to enjoy it too. I always remember my mum said this will probably be the only time you'll be pregnant with twins so enjoy it!


----------



## BabyBG

35 weeks with mono/di twins. Been easy breezy so far but am starting to feel the pelvic pain and pressure and the weight of 10lbs of baby pressing on my bits. One is over a pound bigger but doc seems unconcerned. Planned c-section on Thurs next week as already had one c-section and doc won't allow a VBAC with twins. Too risky she says. 

Don't worry to much. Nothing you can do and chances are things will be just fine. This coming drom someone who literally held her breath at every scan!

Good luck!


----------



## Babyduo

I always wonder about how much is normal monitoring for twins (mono/di) I think I'm monitored a little less than some. I went in at 11 weeks 4 days and found out it was twins- I had an US that day to check dates, membrane, and sizes. Measured 11 weeks 2 and 11 weeks 4 days. I then went in at 16 weeks and just had heart rates done. I have a level two ultrasound and visit with perinatologist (4 hours away) on	Jan 4 (19 weeks ). My doctor will follow any advice for montering the specialist has. She usually does US once a month after 20 weeks until 32 weeks then does weekly biophysical profiles.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Babyduo said:


> I always wonder about how much is normal monitoring for twins (mono/di) I think I'm monitored a little less than some. I went in at 11 weeks 4 days and found out it was twins- I had an US that day to check dates, membrane, and sizes. Measured 11 weeks 2 and 11 weeks 4 days. I then went in at 16 weeks and just had heart rates done. I have a level two ultrasound and visit with perinatologist (4 hours away) on	Jan 4 (19 weeks ). My doctor will follow any advice for montering the specialist has. She usually does US once a month after 20 weeks until 32 weeks then does weekly biophysical profiles.

Are you State side or in the UK? After 15wks I see the specialist every two weeks on top of my regular ob appointments.


----------



## NickNac

My girls were MCDA. I didn't find out until the 12 week scan and then they forgot to refer me, so I didn't start the biweekly scans or see the consultant until I was 22 weeks! 

Other than that little blip, I had a hassle free pregnancy. I was induced and they were born vaginally at 37+4, after 6 hours of labour and within 12 minutes of each other. M was 6lb and S was 4lb11. S was a little small, so they kept us in, to check her blood suger, but she stayed with me and we went home the next day after the doctors signed us all off.

I was worried throughout the pregnancy that something would go wrong, I think it's natural, but I had a really easy pregnancy and labour and I wouldn't hesitate to do it all again.


----------



## Babyduo

Tigerlilies said:


> Babyduo said:
> 
> 
> I always wonder about how much is normal monitoring for twins (mono/di) I think I'm monitored a little less than some. I went in at 11 weeks 4 days and found out it was twins- I had an US that day to check dates, membrane, and sizes. Measured 11 weeks 2 and 11 weeks 4 days. I then went in at 16 weeks and just had heart rates done. I have a level two ultrasound and visit with perinatologist (4 hours away) on	Jan 4 (19 weeks ). My doctor will follow any advice for montering the specialist has. She usually does US once a month after 20 weeks until 32 weeks then does weekly biophysical profiles.
> 
> Are you State side or in the UK? After 15wks I see the specialist every two weeks on top of my regular ob appointments.Click to expand...

rural USA- see a family practice MD for checkups. She delivers a lot of the babies around here. She had fraternal twins herself 20 years ago. Said there was no need for US until 20 weeks...i even asked about TTTS and she they monitor more after 28 weeks....just seems a little late to me....but I am googling for info too :)


----------



## Cabbage

Babyduo said:


> Tigerlilies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babyduo said:
> 
> 
> I always wonder about how much is normal monitoring for twins (mono/di) I think I'm monitored a little less than some. I went in at 11 weeks 4 days and found out it was twins- I had an US that day to check dates, membrane, and sizes. Measured 11 weeks 2 and 11 weeks 4 days. I then went in at 16 weeks and just had heart rates done. I have a level two ultrasound and visit with perinatologist (4 hours away) on	Jan 4 (19 weeks ). My doctor will follow any advice for montering the specialist has. She usually does US once a month after 20 weeks until 32 weeks then does weekly biophysical profiles.
> 
> Are you State side or in the UK? After 15wks I see the specialist every two weeks on top of my regular ob appointments.Click to expand...
> 
> rural USA- see a family practice MD for checkups. She delivers a lot of the babies around here. She had fraternal twins herself 20 years ago. Said there was no need for US until 20 weeks...i even asked about TTTS and she they monitor more after 28 weeks....just seems a little late to me....but I am googling for info too :)Click to expand...

yes, 28 weeks is a little late. TTTS usually presents itself between 16 - 26 weeks, the chances of it happening after 26 weeks is incredibly rare. You should be scanned every 2 weeks at least & you should push for that. Fraternal twins are a whole different kettle of fish & your MD needs to be educated about the differences.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Babyduo, Cabbage is 100% right. I'm afraid your Dr doesn't know what she's talking about. First off, identical twins are higher risk than fraternal twins, period. I'm 19wks and I'm being classified as TTTS stage 1. I have to be monitored weekly by the specialist. You need to see someone in the maternal fetal medicine field soon to have your amniotic fluid monitoredno matter how far the drive is. If your Dr doesn't even know the risks of TTTS, she isn't going to know what she should be monitoring.


----------



## LorettaClaire

Your doctor really needs to read up on ttts as the other ladies said. My boys got it at 32 weeks so the did get it late but you should be monitored at least every 2weeks from 16 weeks and moving upto every week after about 28 weeks if I remember correctly. Don't worry too much. Ttts is very rare and it can often be dealt with through various interventions but it may be worth changing your dr as I wouldn't feel safe x


----------



## katrina1987

Well I had my 2nd scan thurs just gone and showed I was 11 weeks 6days. Def mono/di twins and i was so pleased with the scan, they are exactly the same size, hearts beating away and they wouldnt stop moving it was really funny. Got some fab scan photos, i keep lookin and thinking wow 2 in there lol.I tell ya though this sickness is a nightmare I expected it as had it bad with my first 2pregnancies but twins sickness is a whole different ball game.And I swear 1more persons compares there single pregnancy to mine I may swing for them lol, I have done 2single pregnancies and of course not easy but compared to this and im only over 12 weeks im dreading whats to come. Its so scary and im wondering how ill copewith hubby at work and getting day to day chores done and look after our 1 yr old and almost 3 year old! I do feel very lucky and wouldnt usually say this but blessed to be having identical twins


----------



## Tigerlilies

So glad things are going well with the babies' growth and having their own amniotic sacs! As far as the pregnancy being rougher than with singletons, yeah, I hear ya on that! Hope the twins continue to do well and the morning sickness gets better. Try your best to eat little snacks through out the day and drink plenty of water!


----------



## loveacupcake

I had mono/di boys. I went to 37+1 when my water broke. Only reason I ended up with csection was that my twin b flipped the day before and had wrapped the cord around his body. Up until that point they had both been head down for a couple of weeks. I had a trouble free pregnancy and worked until 2 days before I went into labor. I did get a PUPPS rash at 31 weeks that lasted the rest of the pregnancy and it was pretty miserable but that is very rare. My boys were 5lbs 8oz and 7lbs 1oz. I was scanned every other week starting at 14 weeks until I was 28 weeks then I had a nice break until they started weekly scans at 32 weeks.


----------



## katrina1987

I am only suffering with sickness in afternoon and evenings now, but the twins seem to be doing fine as saw on the scan and not affecting them at all which is great, just taking its toll on me,making me so tired and OMG im so emotional, i keep blubbering for no reason at all. When did every1's morning sickness start to go away as mine do with my sin gle pregnancies around 13-14 weeks but i know twin sickness can last longer


----------



## Babyduo

I still get sick every few days but am actually able to eat some now. I'm almost 17 weeks.


----------



## arj

Just pointing out that ID twins arent more high risk than frats, its the way they are placenta/sac-wisd inside. Frats are always DI/DI, so low(er) risk, but my babies were DI/DI twins but identical so were low risk. Of course I didnt know this until I had a DNA test


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yes, Di/Di identical twins have the same risks as fraternal twins because in the womb there's no difference . That's just splitting hairs. Obviously Mo/Di twins are higher risk and Mo/Mo are at even higher risk.


----------

